# يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة – سكب قارورة الطيب وخيانة التلميذ



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2012)

*أحداث يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة*​صرف مُخلِّصنا له المجد هذا اليوم في بيت عنيا في الوحدة والانفراد بعيداً عن الناس، بعد أن قال لليهود [ هوذا بيتكم يُترك لكم خراباً ] (متى23: 38)، ولنلاحظ بالطبع  أنه لم يقل بيتي، بل بيتكم، مع أنه كان يتكلم عن الهيكل الذي قال عنه بيت أبي بيت الصلاة يُدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص...
فلننتبه جداً لئلا نحوَّل بيت الله ومكان العبادة بيتنا نحن ونَطرُّد منه الله، أو نجعل مخدعنا ومكان صلاتنا بيتنا نحن ويُترك لنا خراباً لأننا نقف أمام الله بكبرياء قلوبنا، أو بعدم تقوى واتضاع أو في عدم محبة، أو نظن أننا بقدراتنا وإرادتنا نأخذ نعمة وقوة منه على أساس استحقانا الشخصي أو لأننا صرنا عارفين كلامه عقلياً ولدينا كم من المعلومات فنصنع تمثالاً من أفكارنا ونعبده دون الله، أو لا نغفر لأخوتنا الذين أخطئوا إلينا ونُقسي قلوبنا وبذلك نطرد حمل الله رافع خطية العالم ونُصلي برياء [ أغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا ].

وفي هذا اليوم أيضاً، ذهب يهوذا الإسخريوطي، أحد التلاميذ الأثني عشر إلى رؤساء الكهنة وقال لهم: ماذا تعطوني وأنا أُسلَّمهُ لكم ؟، فوعدوه أن يعطوه ثلاثين من الفضَّة (وهي تساوي 330 قرشاً) وهذا ما قيل في نبوة زكريا النبي: [ فقلت لهم أن حسن في أعينكم فأعطوني أُجرتي وإلا فامتنعوا فوزنوا أُجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب ألقها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم (تهكم بسبب رُخص الثمن) الذي ثمنوني به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخاري في بيت الرب ] (زكريا 11: 12و 13)، وهذا هو يهوذا الذي أحبَّ اللعنة فأتته، ولم يُسَرّ بالبركة فتباعدت عنه. ولنخف لئلا نبيع السيد بثمن بخس فتتباعد عنا البركة وبكبرياء القلب نقتل أنفسنا، وبالطمع نفسد إلى الأبد.

 *____قراءات يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة _____*​ طبعاً مضمون قراءات يوم الأربعاء من البَصخة المقدسة، فهو يدور حول موضوعين رئيسيين في هذا اليوم كما رأينا:


*+* الموضوع *الأول*: هو المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على رأس المُخلِّص في بيت سمعان الأبرص.
+ الموضوع *الثاني*: التلميذ الذي خان مُعلِّمه [ أيضاً رَجُل سلامتي الذي وثقت به آكل خُبزي رفع علي عقبه (كعبه) ] (مزمور 41: 9) ، فهذا هو يهوذا الذي اتفق مع رؤساء الكهنة وقوَّاد الجُند على الثمن البخس جداً ليُسَّلم إليهم المُخلِّص محب البشر القدوس البار الذي بلا خطية أو ملامة من أحدٌ قط.
 فقراءات هذا اليوم الصباحية والمسائية، تدور حول الحدثين مُختلطين ببعضهما البعض. ففي وقت واحد كان الحب والخيانة، وفي نفس ذات البيت، امرأة تسكب حُبها على رأس المُخَلِّص بقارورة طيب غالية الثمن جداً، ورَجُل تفيح منه رائحة خيانته ومكشوف أمام عيني الرب الذي لم يلومه قط بكلمة أو حرف، وقد تأسف السارق ومحب المال على ثلاثمائة دينار (وهو ثمن غالي جداً) وهو ثمن طيب المحبة، وقبض الثلاثين من الفضة في الظلام ثمناً رخيصاً جداً لخيانته لمن أحبه جداً، ولا عجب في هذا لأن المحبة تختار أثمن الأشياء لتكسرها عند قدمي المحبوب بلا تردد، أما الخيانة فتسترخص الحبيب الغالي وتبيعه بأبخس الأثمان.
وكان رد فعل المُخلص هو قوله ليهوذا الذي اعترض على هذا التبذير – من وجهة نظره هو – لأنه لم يرى الحب المبذول بل رأى الثمن وتحجج بحجة الفقراء كما نفعل أحياناً كثيرة حينما نُبرر المتاجرة في داخل الكنيسة، فقد قال له شخصياً [ إنها حفظته ليوم دفني. المساكين معكم في كل حين، أما أنا فلستُ معكم في كل حين ].

يا إخوتي لا تتعجبوا من هذا كله، فالمحبة تجعل الإنسان يبذل أغلى وأقيم ما عنده، حتى أن يضحي بحياته كلها بل ومعيشة ذاته من أجل من يحب بل ولا يعمل أي حساب لأي ثمن حتى أنه يحسب نفسه بلا ثمن [ ولكنني لست أحتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى أُتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع لأشهد ببشارة نعمة الله ] (أعمال 20: 24) 
فمن يحب يبذل كل شيء بل وأثمن ما عنده، بلا أدنى تفكير أو تردد لمن يحبه، ويعتبره أرخص بكثير من أن يُقدم للمحبوب، فانظروا لهذه المرأة التي سكبت أغلى العطور على مخلصها التي تحبه بكل قلبها، ولم تتردد أبداً في كسر قارورة طيب غالية الثمن جداً في ذلك الزمان، ولم تحسبها خسارة أو تُقيمها بأي شكل أو صورة سوى أنها تُريد أن تُعَطر مُخلصها الذي تحبه وتكرمه أمام الجميع بكل ما فيها من قوة وبفرح، حتى أن الرائحة انتشرت في البيت كله، فعظيم هو حبك يا امرأة، فقد فاق محبة الكل ببذل وعطاء لا على مستوى الكلام بل على مستوى الفعل والعمل.

فيا إخوتي، كثيراً ما كانت محبتنا للرب على مستوى الكلام بلا فعل وبذل وعطاء حقيقي، وانحبست محبتنا وصارت كلاماً من فوق المنابر وعلى المواقع المسيحية، بل وأكثرنا عطاء من يصوم أو يقدم صلاة بدموع، ولكن متى نُعطي للرب أعز وأثمن ما عندنا، وأثمن ما في أوقاتنا، بل باكورة كل أوقاتنا وأول اهتماماتنا، لأن الرب لا يأخذ البقايا بل البكورات، لأننا حتى حينما نعطيه وقتاً لنقضيه معه نعطيه من البواقي والفضلات، فمن منا يعطي الرب بكورات وقته وأثمنها، فكثيراً ما اسمع البعض يقول حينما أفرغ من عملي أو مذاكرتي أو انشغالي أو من لقاءي مع الأصدقاء.... الخ، أستطيع أن أُصلي أو أقرأ الكتاب المقدس أو أذهب للاجتماع لأسمع كلمة الله أو اذهب للكنيسة ... الخ، أو الكثير يقول أني مشغول فغير قادر على قراءة الكلمة، وهناك من يهرب من واجباته اليومية بهروبه للكنيسة ويظن أنه يقدم للرب محبة، أو من يقول أن لي أولاد ينبغي أن أذاكر لهم فلا وقت الآن لاجتماع الصلاة، أو لأذهب لاجتماع تُبنى فيه حياتي الروحية والتقي مع الرب في شركة أعضاء جسده، ناسياً قول الرب: أن أحب أحد زوجة أو أولاد أو أي شيء أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، وهذا - بالطبع - لا ينفي أن اقوم بواجبي اتجاه أسرتي بكل إخلاص وبذل المحبة حتى الموت، ولكن ليس في الأوقات المكرسة للرب وحده !!!

عموماً هكذا تتعدد الحجج وتتنوع، ويظهر غيرها من الأقوال الكثيرة بالحجج للهروب من محضر الله، التي لا تدل إلا على شيء واحد فقط، أننا لا نحب الرب من كل القلب ولا نعطي له أثمن ما عندنا بل نعطيه كل ما هو رخيص وبلا ثمن !!! ونقف في النهاية لنقول أننا نُحب الرب ونخدمه ونعطيه من وقتنا ويومنا فنستحق اللوم وعدم نظر الرب لنا لأننا لا نحبه بالصدق والحق، بل ربما كل هدفنا أن نأخذ منه شيئاً ولا نعطيه قط، لأن علاقتنا لم ترتقي على مستوى الحب بل لا زلنا على مستوى: "هات وخد"، الرب يعطني فأقول له أنا أُعطيك، وهذا هو أسلوب متاجرة وليس أسلوب حياة أولاد لله تقدسوا في الحق وحبوا الرب من كل قلبهم.
فليتنا اليوم ننظر لهذه المرأة ولحبها العظيم الذي ارتفع لمستوى أعلى من كل الفضائل حتى فضيلة العطاء للآخرين، لأنها أعطت أغلى ما عندها للرب بدون أدنى تردد أو تفكير، بل بمسرة وفرح القلب الذي لا يُريد إلا يسوع وحده فقط.

حقاً عظيم هو حبك يا امرأة، وقد فاق كل محبة وعطاء آخر، وقد صرتِ باكورة المحبين للرب في عطاءك الحلو والذي صار يُكرز به في كل مكان وذكرى لا تزول في يوم تسليم المُخلِّص لتُعلن المحبة وتظهر في وقت الخيانة ومحبة المال التي هي أصل كل الشرور.

وأيضاً لننتبه يا أحباء الله فأمام المحبة ظهرت الخيانة، فالأولى أعطت ما عندها ولم يهمها ثمن، والآخر حَسب عطاء المحبة خسارة، فطمع في المال وسعى للخيانة لأنها ذات ثمن، مع أنها تجاره خاسرة لأنها ذات ثمن بَخس، ولكنه هو يُريد أن يأخذ حتى أرخص الأثمان ولا أن يُعطي شيئاً، وسعي حياته كله لأجل المال وليس من أجل الرب، وهكذا كثيرين اليوم يهمهم أن يسعوا للغنى بدون طلب الرب، حتى حينما يطلبون الرب، فهم يطلبونه ويصلون إليه لكي يبارك أموالهم ويجعلهم يكسبوا أكثر ويغتنوا وذلك بسبب محبة المال في ذاته وبذلك يطعنون أنفسهم بالأوجاع وينتحروا عن الحياة الأبدية ويتشبهوا بيهوذا الخائن، فلنحذر جداً لئلا يفترسنا عدو الخير لأن ما يسكن قلبنا هو حب المال: [ لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور الذي إذ ابتغاه قوم *ضلوا عن الإيمان وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة* ] (1تيموثاوس 6: 10)، لذلك يا إخوتي أحذروا جداً و[ لتكن *سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال،* كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك ] (عبرانيين 13: 5).

فهذه مشكلة الناس  إلى هذا اليوم، لأنها تبيع وتشتري وتكسب على اسم المسيح البار والاسم من أجل الفقراء، وهي لا تدري  أنها تبيعه بأبخث الأثمان وتنزل بمستوى الإيمان للحضيض، وقد اتخذ البعض  التقوى  تجارة، وللأسف في داخل الكنيسة نتاجر ونبيع ونشتري لكي نربح ونكسب، لأن الكنيسة والدير مكان خصب للربح، لأن الناس حينما تشتري فيها شيء تعتبره بركة وهذا هو مشكلة  المُتاجرة التي تشكلت في كل زمان حسب التقوى فخدعت البسطاء، فنبيع الحياة  الروحية كلها  بمحبة المال الذي هو أصل كل الشرور، مثلما فعل يهوذا حينما نظر للمال فباع سيده  بثمن بخس. 
والمال - بالطبع - في ذاته فعلاً ليس عيباً، بل العيب في محبته التي تدفعنا أن نسعى إليه بشغف، وأن خسرنا منه شيئاً نحزن ونتمرد على الله، وكأن المال هو حياتنا وليس الله الذي نشكره على كل شيء وفي كل حال، لأن كل ما يهمنا أن يكون لنا شركة مع الله الحي، وأن نعطيه كل ما لنا.

فاحذروا المتاجرة داخل الكنائس تحت مُسميات التقوى الغاشة باسم الفقراء، لأن هل حقاً نُساعد الفقير والمحتاج !!! أم نغتني ونكنز باسمهم !!! فلنراجع أنفسنا أمام الرب في مخدعنا، ولا نضع حجج واهيه، بل نعترف امامه لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب، فمهما ما تكلمنا ووضعنا حجج ودافعنا وبررنا المواقف، ربما نقنع الناس ويصمتوا، لكن الله لا يُشمخ عليه لأنه يعرف خفايا القلوب، فلا نخسر أبديتنا من أجل عناد قلبنا، لكي نظهر اننا نسير وفق شريعة المسيح المقدسة وننفذ الوصية واحنا في الواقع نغش أنفسنا لكي نزيد من أرباحنا، أو نبرر مواقف الناس هاربين من الحق ومحورينه لصالحهم، ولا ننسى المكتوب: لكن يسوع لم يأتمنهم على نفسه لأنه كان يعرف الجميع (يوحنا 2: 24)، وهذا هو سر إخفاء الله ذاته عن البعض، لأن قلبه غير مستقيم وغير مؤتمن على نعمة الله لأن هناك في قلبه غش مدفون يحتاج أن يُظهره أمام الله ويتوب عنه.



أخطأت إليك أيها الصالح البار القدوس ملك المجد 
الرب العزيز القوي الجبار، الحمل الوديع والمتواضع القلب محب جنسنا الضعيف
ولم أحبك مثلما ما أحبتك العذارى، وهذه المرأة السعيدة المطوبة منك 
فلم أُقدم لك ما يليق بشخصك القدوس الحي، من عطاء، وأعطيتك الرخيص
أعطيتك من بقايا وقتي وأيامي، فصار لشخصك العظيم الفُتات
لكني اليوم وبصمت أجثو لك بانكسار قلبي الصغير
متضرعاً بتواضع وانسحاق وأُقبَّل بشوق قدميك الطاهرتين 
طارحاً نفسي عند قدميك كطفلٌ مجهدِ
مُعلناً فقر ذاتي وضعف محبتي الشديدة الهزيلة 
ملتمساً منك غفراناً، صارخاً أنقذني من حُمق أفعالي 
لأني لم أُقدرك التقدير اللائق بعظمة شخصك القدوس أيها البار وحدك
فاليوم يا ربي وإلهي ومُخلصي الصالح، أريد أن تسكب في داخلي حبك الحلو حتى به أسكر وأفرح
فأنا فقير ليس لي ما أُعطيك أو تستحقه، لأن حياتي لا أدَّعي وأقول إني أعطيها لك
لأنها في الأصل والأساس ملكك أنت، لذلك لن أكذب وأعطيك مما ليس لي 
وكثيراً ما كنت أخدع نفسي وأقول أُعطيها لك مع أنها في الأصل منك ولك 
اليوم يا إلهي أقبلني واقبل توبتي واصفح عن جهل عطائي 
وليكن لك باكورة وقتي، وكل مثمناتي، فكل ما هو ثمين أقدمه لك 
فلن أعطيك بعد اليوم من البقايا والفضلات التي لا تليق بك يا عريس النفس وملك الكل 
احميني يا سيدي من محبة المال وحب الذات وسطوة الامتلاك 
لئلا أخسرك وأضيع حياتي كلها في بذل فارغ لأجل الموت
هبني هذا الحب الباذل الذي لهذه المرأة ولكل من أحبوك
المجد لك يا ربي يسوع المسيح مُخلصي الصالح الأمين .


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2012)

صلوا واطلبوا عن هذه  البصخة    المقدسة   التي لمخلصنا الصالح لكي يكملها لنا بسلام
ويُرينا بهجة قيامته  المقدسة   ونحن جميعاً سالمين ويغفر لنا خطايانا
استمع يارب صوتي الذي به أدعوك 
ارحمني واستجب لي فإن لك قال قلبي هلليلويا​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2012)

اميييييييين

ربنا يعوض تعب محبة حضرتك

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير​


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2012)

وانتِ طيبة وفي ملء النعمة وفرح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2013)

موضوع مهم ومناسب لهذا اليوم
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2013)

جميييييييييل جدآآآآآآآآآآ استاذى
موضوع متكامل

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

هبنا يا إلهنا الحي أن ندرك فظاعة الخطية ومحبة المال والتعلق القلبي بأي شيء آخر سواك 
عرفنا طريق الحياة وازرع فينا المحبة التي لديك حتى نعطيك أنفسنا بالتمام
ونحفظ كرامتك في أوانينا التي قدستها بمجيئك لنكون كلنا لك
التلميذ خان والمرأة أعطت أعظم ما عندها
اجعلهما دائماً أمام أعيننا
لكي لا ننحرف أبداً عنك
آمين
______________
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا إخوتي
ودائماً في ملء محبة الله ثابتين معاً في شخص ربنا يسوع آمين
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 مايو 2013)

الرب يبارك يااخى الحبيب


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

ويهبك غنى النعمة والسلام آمين فآمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *أحداث يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة*​مضمون قراءات يوم الأربعاء من البَصخة المقدسة،
> 
> 
> *+* الموضوع *الأول*: هو المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على رأس المُخلِّص في بيت سمعان ألأبرص .
> ...



*
يهل الأربعاء المُبارك علينا ببركة رب المجد
و ما بين إحتجاج التلميذ علي فعل المرأة
ساكبة الطيب و بين تلهُف و كرم هذه المرأة

قام رب المجد بالإثناء علي عمل هذه المرأة
الساكبة للأطياب كتكريم لشخصها أولاً ثم كتمهيد
مُسبق للموت و الدفن في رحلة خلاص البشرية

إذ قبل رب المجد عمل القلب من هذه المرأة
ضارباً أعظم مثال للمسكونة أجمع لأنه لا يُريد
فقط أموراً و أفعال مادية قدرما يُريد حياة أعمال
بالقلب تعيش بالصلاة و النُسك و الرجاء القلبي .

سلمت يمينك و دام صليبك أستاذي
و خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و التفرس
بالتأمُل في تعاليم شخص رب المجد الرائعة

رب المجد يُبارك عمل يديك و كل عمل صالح
يُمجد أسمُه القدوس*

​


----------



## اليعازر (1 مايو 2013)

> احميني يا سيدي من محبة المال وحب الذات وسطوة الامتلاك
> لئلا أخسرك وأضيع حياتي كلها في بذل فارغ لأجل الموت




آمين.....

موضوع رائع...كل سنة وانت طيب

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)

> رف مُخلِّصنا له  المجد هذا اليوم في بيت عنيا في الوحدة والانفراد بعيداً عن الناس، بعد أن  قال لليهود [ هوذا بيتكم يُترك لكم خراباً ] (متى23: 38)، ولنلاحظ بالطبع  يا إخوتي أنه لم يقل بيتي، بل بيتكم، مع أنه كان يتكلم عن الهيكل الذي قال  عنه بيت أبي بيت الصلاة يُدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص، فلننتبه لئلا  نحوَّل بيت الله ومكان العبادة بيتنا نحن ونطرد منه الله، أو نجعل مخدعنا  ومكان صلاتنا بيتنا نحن ويُترك لنا خراباً لأننا نقف أمام الله بكبرياء  قلوبنا، أو بعدم تقوى واتضاع أو في عدم محبة، أو نظن أننا بقدراتنا  وإرادتنا نأخذ نعمة وقوة منه على أساس استحقانا الشخصي أو لأننا صرنا  عارفين كلامه عقلياً ولدينا كم من المعلومات فنصنع تمثالاً من أفكارنا  ونعبده دون الله، أو لا نغفر لأخوتنا الذين أخطئوا إلينا ونُقسي قلوبنا  وبذلك نطرد حمل الله رافع خطية العالم ونُصلي برياء [ أغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما  نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا ] ..



*شكرا للتامل الرائع ليوم الاربعاء استاذنا الرب يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعطينا كلنا أن نتعلم لنحيا ونعيش معه في سرّ شركة المحبة ببذل الذات
النعمة تكون معكم يا إخوتي ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً جداً، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2016)

*هبنا يا رب أن نُكرمك كما يليق بشخصك العظيم القدوس
فنعطيك كل شيء في حياتنا غالي وثمين ورخيص
كل شيء بالتمام يكون لك آمين
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 أبريل 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع
اخى الحبيب ايمن
بركة هذة الايام المقدسة فلتكن مع الجميع امين
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2016)

*ومعك يا محبوب الله والقديسين
وصليلي كتير
*​


----------

